# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Tregim me katër fjalë.

## Station

Meqënëse tregim me tre fjalë është mbyllur dhe duke parë se shumë herë tre fjalë nuk janë të mjaftueshme për të shprehur mendova dhe "vendosa" që ta ndryshojmë pakë dhe ta quajm.
*"Tregim me katër fjalë"*

Le ta nisi kush të dojë tregimin...... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

Nje djale nga Laberia

----------


## hot_prinz

henger fiq dhe vdiq.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Na ishte njehere..





> Nje djale nga Laberia


iku iku femijeria, hajde

----------


## Station

pastaj piu raki koçimareje... :sarkastik:

----------


## thirsty

trim si selam musai

----------


## fashion_girl

mori pushken dhe doli ....

----------


## thirsty

perpara gjylit, e hengri

----------


## fashion_girl

skishte mar parasysh situaten ...

----------


## gloreta

Se fusha ishte mbuluar....

----------


## anita340

Prape me pushke filluat?

----------


## thirsty

e pushka bam, zagari

----------


## pranvera bica

... qilim  te blerte  shtruar...

----------


## thirsty

tek hoda e tetos duhet shkuar  :Lulja3:

----------


## anita340

ti sjellim lule tbukura..

----------


## thirsty

te mbledhura nga dorezat

----------


## anita340

ne lulishtet e Korces....

----------


## pranvera bica

...me kenaqesi i pranova...

----------


## 2043

te shkojme nga Shetroja............

----------


## alem_de

kishin arome te mire?

----------

